# Photo of Dennis Waters smoker



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

My Smoker build complete "MINE"

3 hi preasure fish cookers-one slow cooker(lo PSI)-doub sink-hot water instant heater-grill and smoler-holding tanks.


----------



## pops6927 (May 6, 2012)

Great looking rig!


----------



## rdknb (May 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 6, 2012)

damn thats sweet! I love the design and the counterweights on the lids looks very professional. I will give you $3000.00 cash if you deliver it to Amarillo for me :)


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Just to look at it ?????? lol


----------



## alblancher (May 6, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## michael ark (May 6, 2012)

:welcome1:  come on one picture ? Really? Let us see the goods. In fact let us see her hot wet and full of meat.:biggrin:


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Look at lbum in profile


----------



## michael ark (May 6, 2012)

Will do.:biggrin:


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2012)

Great looking rig - WOW


----------



## ellymae (May 6, 2012)

Wow! That is one sweet rig!


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 7, 2012)

NIce, you could run away from home and need nothing else...sweet rig....


----------



## africanmeat (May 7, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## frosty (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful!  I agree, lets see lots of other photos.


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2012)

That's a really nice build. You have great skills. But it's like showing us a beautiful girl wearing a parka. We want to see what's underneath.


----------



## bruno994 (May 7, 2012)

Very nice. I would just drive around on a Saturday afternoon with that one hooked up to the truck showing it off!


----------



## dennis waters (May 7, 2012)

Will pull her dress up for you !


----------



## baja traveler (May 7, 2012)

Zowie!

The only problem I would have with a rig like that is everyones expectations of the final product would be so high that I couldnt handle the pressure!


----------



## dennis waters (May 7, 2012)

Naw, No preasure, just pop a top set back and enjoy !!!! That's what it's all about. Preasure caused me to build this to escape reality.


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## rabbithutch (May 8, 2012)

Rockin' HOT!


----------

